# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Όργανα & Εξοπλισμός >  >  κολλητήρι για PCB

## ioanniskar

Καλησπέρα,
είπα να αγοράσω ένα κολλητήρι και θα χρειαστώ τη βοήθειά σας.
Ξέρω ότι έχουν γίνει πολλές συζητήσεις (έχω διαβάσει πολλές) αλλά θέλω την άποψή σας για συγκεκριμένα προϊόντα. 
Μέχρι τώρα αγόραζα κολλητήρια από €1 έως €10 Ευρώ. Οι μύτες μαυρίζουν αμέσως και είναι για πέταμα.
Τα χρησιμοποιώ για ερασιτεχνική χρήση και μόνο για να κολλάω καλώδια, προφανώς χαλάνε λόγω απειρίας. (για να σας προλάβω...ναι τα βουτούσα στη σολντερίνη)
Έφτιαξα το πρώτο μου PCB οπότε το κολλητήρι που θα πάρω θέλω να μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί για κολλήσεις σε πλακέτα, αλλά όχι μόνο.

Από ψάξιμο στο forum είδα ότι οι εταιρίες που προτιμώνται είναι οι Weler, Antex, Ersa.
Αν πάρω κάποιο από αυτά θα στραφώ σίγουρα στα φθηνά τους μοντέλα γιατί δεν θέλω να διαθέσω μεγάλο ποσό. (η χρήση του θα παραμείνει ερασιτεχνική)
Απ' ότι διάβασα το Weler SP25L αν και επώνυμο έχει πολύ κακές κριτικές.
Πολλοί προτίνετε τα Antex. Η γνώμη σας για το Antex XS-25;
Διάβασα πολύ καλά σχόλια και τα Ersa αλλά οι τιμές τους ξεφεύγουν από το budget μου. Έχουν μεγάλη διαφορά στην ποιότητα;
Τα Goot που βλέπω εδώ με €11 είναι καλά; Ποιοτικά έχουν μεγάλη διαφορά από τα προηγούμενα;
Τι θα παίρνατε εσείς; (Είπαμε ερασιτεχνικής χρήσης αλλά όχι μιας χρήσης)

Θα βρίσκω εύκολα ανταλλακτικές μύτες; Για παράδειγμα η μύτη του Antex μου φαίνονται διαφορετικές από των άλλων. Πού θα βρίσκω ανταλλακτικές;

Αυτό το σύρμα είναι καλό; Κάνει για πλακέτες; Σε τι βοηθούν αυτά που έχουν τρύπα στη μέση; Για πλακέτες τι συγκεκριμένο πρέπει να έχει το σύρμα;


Και τέλος κάτι ποιο γενικό. Ο καθαρισμός πρέπει να γίνεται μόνο με το υγρό σφουγγαράκι; Αυτό το συρματάκι το χρησιμοποιείτε; Μπορεί να κάνει ζημιά στη μύτη; Τι διαφορά έχει από ένα συρματάκι που καθαρίζουμε τις κατσαρόλες;

----------


## sargeid

Το Antex XS-25 το πήρα πριν κανα τρίμηνο από Φανό... εξαιρετικό κολλητήρι κατά την γνώμη μου. 30€ και βρίσκεις εύκολα μύτες γύρω στα 6-8€. Αυτά

----------


## Killo_Watt

http://www.katoumas.gr/products/deta.../1866?sef=hcfp  40E αλλα ειναι κορυφή!!!! η μύτη δεν μου εχει χαλασει ποτε!!!

----------


## Hulk

> Το Antex XS-25 το πήρα πριν κανα τρίμηνο από Φανό... εξαιρετικό κολλητήρι κατά την γνώμη μου. 30€ και βρίσκεις εύκολα μύτες γύρω στα 6-8€. Αυτά



Συμφωνώ απόλυτα! Αν και έχω ένα μικρό σταθμό της ersa, το κολλητήρι που χρησιμοποιώ της περισσότερες φορές είναι το Antex XS-25.

Το είχα πάρει κι'εγώ από Φανό και έχει ότι ανταλλακτικό θέλεις, εγώ καθαρίζω της μύτες μόνο με σφουγγαράκι.

----------


## ggr

Κι εγω σου προτεινω ANTEX η ERSA. Η WELLER ειναι κορυφαια σε αλλες ακριβοτερες κατηγοριες (σταθμοι κολλησης) αλλα σε απλα κολλητηρια δεν ειναι κι οτι καλυτερο.

----------


## ioanniskar

Ευχαριστώ για τις προτάσεις.
Το θέμα είναι αν αυτή η "φαλτσαριστή" μύτη του Antex μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί σε πλακέτες. (δεν έχω εμπειρία με πλακέτες)
Υπάρχει κάπου κάποιος οδηγός που να λέει ποια μύτη είναι για κάθε τύπο κόλλησης;

Σχετικά με το καλάι, αυτό είναι καλό; Σε συνδυασμό με το Antex με την "φαλτσαριστή" μύτη θα μπορώ να κολλήσω εξαρτήματα σε πλακέτα;

----------


## ioanniskar

Τελικά παρήγγειλα το Antex XS25 μιας και μπορώ να βρω σχετικά εύκολα ανταλλακτικές μύτες και έχω διαβάσει μόνο θετικά σχόλια για το συγκεκριμένο κολλητήρι.

----------


## dikos

> Σε συνδυασμό με το Antex με την "φαλτσαριστή" μύτη του θα μπορώ να κολλήσω εξαρτήματα σε πλακέτα;



Antex με κλειστά μάτια, η "φαλτσαριστή" μύτη του Antex σήμα κατατεθέν στις κολλήσεις  :Rolleyes:

----------

sargeid (08-10-12)

----------


## ioanniskar

Επειδή ξέχασα να παραγγείλω σφουγγαράκι καθαρισμού για τη μύτη,
μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω ένα κοινό σφουγγαράκι για τα πιάτα
ή αυτά που πουλάν στα καταστήματα ηλεκτρονικών είναι ειδικά για κολλητήρια;

----------


## nestoras

Για μεγαλύτερη διάρκεια ζωής του κολλητηριού θα σου πρότεινα να πάρεις και μια θήκη μεταλλική με "ελατήρια" για να το βάζεις μέσα όταν εργάζεσαι και να ψύχεται κιόλας από την επαφή με τα ελατήρια. Για σφουγγαράκι όταν χρησιμοποιώ έχω της weller αλλά κατά καιρούς έχει τύχει να βάλω και σφουγγαράκι κουζίνας. Απλά μην ξεχνάς να το βρέχεις κι όταν τελειώνεις με τη δουλειά σου να αφήνεις κόλληση πάνω στη μύτη για να μην οξειδώνεται από τον ατμοσφαιρικό αέρα.
Για καθάρισμα μύτης χρησιμοποιώ κυρίως μια πατέντα: μέσα σε μικρό κουτάκι nescafe έχω βάλει χοντρό σύρμα για πιάτα (όχι αυτό με τις λεπτές τρίχες) και σολντερίνη. Βουτώντας το κολλητήρι μέσα στο τενεκεδάκι με το σύρμα η μύτη στην κυριολεξία γυαλίζει! Δεν ξέρω ακόμη τι επιπτώσεις έχει στο χρόνο ζωής της μύτης αυτό αλλά εδώ και 1 χρόνο ακόμη δεν την έχω χαλάσει.

----------


## ioanniskar

Δεν καθαρίζει μόνο με το σφουγγαράκι;
Δεν θα χρησιμοποιώ σύρμα αν και το χρησιμοποιούσα στο παρελθόν για τα φθηνά κολλητήρια μου.
Τι σολντερίνη που ακριβώς τι βάζεις; Έχεις ποτίσει το σύρμα με αυτήν;
Τελικά μπορεί να πει κάποιος ποια ακριβώς είναι η χρήση της;
Ξέρω ότι βοηθάει τις κολλήσεις αλλά βλέπω ότι πολλοί τη χρησιμοποιούν και για καθαρισμό της μύτης.
Είναι σωστή αυτή η χρήση;
Σόρρυ για το off topic αλλά δεν έχω βρει μια σαφή απάντηση.

----------


## johnnyb

Αν δεν κολλας smd δεν τη χρειαζεσαι

Η μπλε που υπαρχει στο εμποριο ειναι για πεταμα
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...E5%F1%E9%ED%E7

Χρηση σολντερινης και Flux 
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...E5%F1%E9%ED%E7

----------


## Inferno

> Επειδή ξέχασα να παραγγείλω σφουγγαράκι καθαρισμού για τη μύτη,
> μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω ένα κοινό σφουγγαράκι για τα πιάτα
> ή αυτά που πουλάν στα καταστήματα ηλεκτρονικών είναι ειδικά για κολλητήρια;







> Δεν καθαρίζει μόνο με το σφουγγαράκι;
> Δεν θα χρησιμοποιώ σύρμα αν και το χρησιμοποιούσα στο παρελθόν για τα φθηνά κολλητήρια μου.



Κακώς. Τα σφουγγαράκια τα θεωρώ άχρηστα. 
Έχω κάνει κάτι παρόμοιο με αυτό που λέει ο φίλος παραπάνω με το κουτάκι του καφέ κ το σύρμα. 
Αν καθαρίζεις τη μύτη με συρματάκι κ θα σου μείνει για πάντα όπως την αγόρασες...

Απλά πρόσεξε γιατί δεν έχω δει με όλα τα σύρματα καλά αποτελέσματα. Θέλει χοντρό

----------


## SV1JRT

Κανονικά, χρειάζονται ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΔΥΟ. Στην αρχή βουρτσίζεις την μύτη του κολητηριού με ΜΠΡΟΥΤΖΙΝΟ ΒΟΥΡΤΣΑΚΙ για να φύγει οτι έχει κολήσει επάνω του και μετά ακουμπάς την καυτή μύτη σε υγρό σφουγγαράκι για να της κάνεις "Θερμικό Σοκ" που παρατείνει κατα πολύ την ζωή της επένδυσης που έχει η μύτη. Σε ΚΑΜΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ δεν τρίβουμε την μύτη με σύρμα για πιάτα, γυαλόχαρτα, λίμες και άλλα τέτοια πράγματα. Το ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ μπρούτζινο βουρτσάκι που έχω βρεί, είναι απο χρωματοπωλείο (ή τα Σουπερ-μαρκετ τεχνικών υλικών). Κόστος περίπου 1 Ευρώ.

----------


## SV1JRT

Η ΣΟΛΤΕΡΙΝΗ είναι η ΠΙΟ ΧΡΗΣΗΜΗ ΟΥΣΙΑ στην κόληση μετά το καλάι.

 Η Σολτερίνη ανήκει στην κατηγορία "SOLDERING PASTE" και "SOLDERING FLUX".
 Σε γενικές γραμμές, αυτές οι ουσίες περιέχουν ΟΞΙΝΕΣ ΡΗΤΗΝΕΣ με σκοπό να αφαιρύν τα οξείδια του μετάλου και τις λιπαρές ουσίες κατα την στιγμή της συγκόλησης και να γίνετε καλύτερη επαφή μετάλου-κόλησης. Χωρίς soldering flux υπάρχει παρα πολύ μεγάλη πιθανότητα να γίνει αυτό που ονομάζουμε "ΨΥΧΡΗ ΚΟΛΛΗΣΗ", γιατί τα οξείδια / λίπη στην πλακέτα δεν επιτρέπουν στο καλάι να ενωθεί σωστά με τον χαλκό.

 Υπάρχουν πραγματικά ΕΚΑΤΟΝΤΑΔΕΣ ΤΥΠΟΙ Solderin Paste / Flux ανάλογα με την δουλειά που πρέπει να κάνουμε.
 Η "Μπλέ" σολτερίνη, είναι ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΗ, για την δουλειά που έχει σχεδιαστεί. Δηλαδή για να γίνετε σωστή κόληση σε ΧΟΝΤΡΑ ηλεκτρολογικά καλώδια και σωλήνες χαλκού. ΔΕΝ κάνει σε καμία περίπτωση για συγκόληση εξαρτημάτων σε PCB. Φυσικά για SMD ουτε λόγος να γίνετε.

 Για PCB και SMD αγοράστε ένα καλής ποιότητας Soldering Flux κατα προτήμηση τύπου "NO CLEAN" το οποίο δεν αφήνει κατάλοιπα στην πλακέτα μετά την κόλληση.

- ΠΑΝΤΑ να χρησημοποιείτε Soldering Flux στις κολλήσεις, γιατί γίνονται ΠΙΟ ΕΥΚΟΛΑ και αποφευγετε να κάνετε ψυχρές κολλήσεις
- Το Soldering Flux να μπαίνει ΜΟΝΟ στις επαφές προσ κόληση. (Αν δυνατόν, και στις δύο επαφές). ΠΟΤΕ μην βουτάτε το κολητήρι στο soldering flux / Σολτερίνη.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vIT4ra6Mo0s

.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Αν δεν κολλας smd δεν τη χρειαζεσαι
> 
> Η μπλε που υπαρχει στο εμποριο ειναι για πεταμα
> http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...E5%F1%E9%ED%E7
> 
> *Χρηση σολντερινης και Flux 
> http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...E5%F1%E9%ED%E7
> *



 Φίλε Γιάννη, το νήμα αυτό για την χρήση της Σολντερίνης είναι παλιο, αλλα ΚΥΡΙΩΣ είναι ΛΑΘΟΣ ολες οι απαντήσεις, κατα 90%.
Μήν το έχεις σαν υπόδειγμα.

 Για να βάλουμε λιγο τα πράγματα στην θέση τους, η Σολτερίνη παράγετε απο ΡΕΤΣΙΝΙ ΠΕΥΚΟΥ δυαλυμένο σε ΙΣΟΠΡΟΠΥΛΙΚΗ ΑΛΚΟΟΛΗ. και ΟΧΙ κερί.Υπάρχουν μερικά πρόσθετα κατα περίπτωση όπως η ΓΛΥΚΕΡΙΝΗ, για σταθερότητα, ΑΛΛΑ ΣΕ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΔΕΝ περιέχει βαριά οξέα όπως το Θειικό οξυ. Το κίτρινο κατάλοιπο που στερεοποιείτε μετά την κόλληση, είναι απλώς το ΡΕΤΣΙΝΙ του πευκου. ΔΕΝ περιέχει κανένα ΟΞΥ και ΔΕΝ διαβρώνει τον χαλκό ή την πλακέτα.
 Οι ΑΤΜΟΙ της σολντερίνης είναι ατμοί ΑΛΚΟΟΛΗΣ και σε μικρό βαθμό ατμοι ρετσινιού. Σε ΚΑΜΙΑ περίπτωση δεν περιέχουν μόλυβδο, ούτε είναι καρκινογόνοι.
 Οι νεότεροι τύποι FLUX, βασίζονται επίσης σε δυαλύματα αλκοόλης και έχουν αντικαταστήσει το ρετσίνι του πευκου με πιό σύγχρονα υλικά, ανάλογα με την κόλληση που προορίζονται.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iv_2ULCmA28


 Αυτα τα λίγα περί σολντερίνης, μήπως και σταματήσει αυτή η φοβία κατά της σολντερίνης που υπάρχει στην Ελλάδα.

.

----------


## ioanniskar

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις για τη σολντερίνη.
Κρατάω ότι δεν βουτάμε ποτέ το κολλητήρι σε αυτή αλλά μου έμεινε μία ερώτηση που δεν απαντήθηκε σαφώς:
1.) Βοηθάει στον καθαρισμό της μύτης; Αν βουτάω δηλαδή τη μύτη σε σύρμα καθαρισμού ποτισμένο με σολντερίνη θα βοηθήσει ή θα κάνει ζημία στη μύτη.





> Κανονικά, χρειάζονται ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΔΥΟ. Στην αρχή βουρτσίζεις την μύτη του κολητηριού με ΜΠΡΟΥΤΖΙΝΟ ΒΟΥΡΤΣΑΚΙ για να φύγει οτι έχει κολήσει επάνω του και μετά ακουμπάς την καυτή μύτη σε υγρό σφουγγαράκι για να της κάνεις "Θερμικό Σοκ" που παρατείνει κατα πολύ την ζωή της επένδυσης που έχει η μύτη. Σε ΚΑΜΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ δεν τρίβουμε την μύτη με σύρμα για πιάτα, γυαλόχαρτα, λίμες και άλλα τέτοια πράγματα. Το ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ μπρούτζινο βουρτσάκι που έχω βρεί, είναι απο χρωματοπωλείο (ή τα Σουπερ-μαρκετ τεχνικών υλικών). Κόστος περίπου 1 Ευρώ.



2.) Γιατί πρέπει να είναι μπρούτζινο; Για να μην οξειδώνεται ή συμπεριφέρεται καλύτερα στο υλικό της μύτης του κολλητηριού;
Ένα συρματάκι κατσαρόλας σαν αυτό θα έχει αποτέλεσμα;
Έλεγα να μην το χρησιμοποιώ αλλά μιας και βλέπω ότι το χρησιμοποιείτε πολλοί θα του δώσω μια ευκαιρία.

3.) Το θερμικό σοκ είναι κάτι "καλό" για τη μύτη; Νόμιζα το αντίθετο.





> Για μεγαλύτερη διάρκεια ζωής του κολλητηριού θα σου πρότεινα να πάρεις και μια θήκη μεταλλική με "ελατήρια" για να το βάζεις μέσα όταν εργάζεσαι και να ψύχεται κιόλας από την επαφή με τα ελατήρια...



4.) Θέλουμε να ψύχεται η μύτη ακουμπώντας στα ελατήρια της βάσης ή όχι;
Σκεφτόμουν να φτιάξω κάτι αυτοσχέδιο ώστε να μην ακουμπάν αλλά αν πρέπει να έρχονται σε επαφή τα πράγματα είναι πιο απλά.

----------


## nestoras

Γενικά είμαι υπέρ της χρήσης σολντερίνης και δεν τη "σνομπάρω" καθόλου γιατι είδα ότι κάνει θαύματα σε αρκετές περιπτώσεις!
Αν κάποιος είναι "καθαρός" ηλεκτρονικάκιας και ασχολείται μόνο με πλακέτες που έχουν στοιχεία πάνω (smd, αντιστάσεις, βυσματάκια, ακιδοσειρές και γενικά ψιλολόγια) δεν υπάρχει λόγος να χρησιμοποιήσει σολντερίνη γιατί για αυτού του είδους των κολλήσεων αρκεί το "flux" που έχει μέσα το καλάϊ.
Από την άλλη πλευρά όταν κάποιος ασχολείται και με πιο χοντρά πράματα (γάνωμα χοντρών καλωδίων, κόλληση τεράστιας ψύκτρας, κόλληση χοντρών καλωδίων σε πλακέτες κτλ) η χρήση σολντερίνης σχεδόν "επιβάλλεται"! Για του λόγου το αληθές, δοκιμάστε να γανώσετε δυομισάρι πολύκλωνο στην άκρη του χωρίς να το έχετε "βουτήξει" στη σολντερίνη πρώτα. Μέχρι να γίνει η δουλειά χωρίς τη σολντερίνη θα έχετε κάψει άλλα δυο-τρία εκατοστά από τη μόνωση και από την επιμονή να κάτσει ομοιόμορφα το καλάϊ γύρω-γύρω (εκτός κι αν χρησιμοποιήσεις ένα μέτρο ψιλού και πανάκριβου καλάϊ)!
Για το σύστημα με το "τενεκεδάκι" του nescafe, δε χρειάζεται να αδειάσουμε μέσα όλο το κουτάκι της σολντερίνης, απλά βάζουμε μια λογική ποσότητα και το "ανακατεύουμε" κάπου κάπου. Βουτώντας το κολλητήρι μέσα στο μίγμα σύρματος και σολντερίνης δεν επιμένουμε τρίβωντάς το δυνατά, απλά το πατάμε μέσα και όλη η "βρωμιά" εξαφανίζεται... Ξανατονίζω ότι απαραίτητη ενέργεια μετά το πέρας της δουλειάς μας είναι να βάλουμε καλάϊ πάνω στη μύτη και να αφήσουμε το κολλητήρι να κρυώσει με το καλάϊ πάνω!
Χρησιμοποιώντας σολντερίνη σε πλακέτες δεν είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα οξείδωσης αλλά *πάντα* ψεκάζω με καθαριστικό σπρέϊ (χωρίς λάδι κατά προτίμηση) και τρίβω ελαφρώς με οδοντόβουρτσα της κολλήσεις ώστε να φύγει κάθε ίχνος μαυρίλας (στο τέλος ρίχνεις και ένα πλάστικ κι έχεις κάνει δουλειά για μια ζωή!).

----------


## ioanniskar

Αυτό το πλάστικ σπρέι το διάβασα και σε άλλο σου post.
Τι ακριβώς είναι; Μπορεί αντί αυτού να χρησιμοποιηθεί ένα ακρυλικό βερνίκι για να αποφευχθεί η οξείδωση;

Αν ξέρει κανείς ας απαντήσει και στα προηγούμενα ερωτήματά μου. (2 posts πιο πάνω)

----------


## nestoras

> Ένα συρματάκι κατσαρόλας σαν αυτό θα έχει αποτέλεσμα;



Τέτοιο χρησιμοποιώ από lidl όμως (1 ευρώ τα τέσσερα έχουν αν θυμάμαι καλά).





> Αυτό το πλάστικ σπρέι το διάβασα και σε άλλο σου post.
> Τι ακριβώς είναι; Μπορεί αντί αυτού να χρησιμοποιηθεί ένα ακρυλικό βερνίκι για να αποφευχθεί η οξείδωση;



Το ακρυλικό σπρέϊ που πουλάνε σε μαγαζιά με ηλεκτρολογικό υλικό το είχα δοκιμάσει μια φορά αλλά δεν έμεινα ικανοποημένος. Βασικά δεν στέγνωνε καθόλου γρήγορα και άφηνε πλαστικό στρώμα από πάνω (είναι πιο "νερουλό" από τα πλάστικ για πλακέτες. Νομίζω ότι αυτού του είδους τα σπρέϊ απλά προστατεύουν από την υγρασία και δεν παρέχουν μονωτικό στρώμα έναντι επαφής.
Αυτό που σου λέω είναι κάτι σαν αυτό και θα πρέπει να το προμηθευτείς από μαγαζί με ηλεκτρονικά κι όχι με ηλεκτρολογικά υλικά! Ψεκάζεις όσα στρώματα θέλεις (μέχρι και όλα τα ποδαράκια μπορείς να καλύψεις από κάτω!)
http://www.katoumas.gr/products/deta.../1109?sef=hcfp
Το κόστος του κυμαίνεται από 7 μέχρι 10 ευρώ το μπουκάλι (φτάνει για αρκετές πλακέτες όμως!).





> 4.) Θέλουμε να ψύχεται η μύτη ακουμπώντας στα ελατήρια της βάσης ή όχι;



Στα ελατήρια από αυτές τις βάσεις δεν ψύχεις απευθείας τη μύτη (η μύτη δεν ακουμπάει καν στα ελατήρια) αλλά το σώμα που κρατάει τη μύτη. Με αυτό τον τρόπο προστατεύεται από υπερθέρμανση το κεραμικό στοιχείο που έχει μέσα για να ζεσταίνει το κολλητήρι (ειδικά όταν πολλοί το αφήνουν αναμμένο από το πρωί μέχρι το βράδυ!)





> Για μεγαλύτερη διάρκεια ζωής του κολλητηριού θα σου πρότεινα να πάρεις  και μια θήκη μεταλλική με "ελατήρια" για να το βάζεις μέσα όταν  εργάζεσαι και να ψύχεται κιόλας από την επαφή με τα ελατήρια.



Όπως βλέπεις και σε αυτό που σου έγραψα είναι για πάραταση της ζωής του κολλητηριού κι όχι της μύτης!

----------

ioanniskar (09-10-12)

----------


## SV1JRT

> Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις για τη σολντερίνη.
> Κρατάω ότι δεν βουτάμε ποτέ το κολλητήρι σε αυτή αλλά μου έμεινε μία ερώτηση που δεν απαντήθηκε σαφώς:
> 1.) Βοηθάει στον καθαρισμό της μύτης; Αν βουτάω δηλαδή τη μύτη σε σύρμα καθαρισμού ποτισμένο με σολντερίνη θα βοηθήσει ή θα κάνει ζημία στη μύτη.
> 
> 
> 
> 2.) Γιατί πρέπει να είναι μπρούτζινο; Για να μην οξειδώνεται ή συμπεριφέρεται καλύτερα στο υλικό της μύτης του κολλητηριού;
> Ένα συρματάκι κατσαρόλας σαν αυτό θα έχει αποτέλεσμα;
> Έλεγα να μην το χρησιμοποιώ αλλά μιας και βλέπω ότι το χρησιμοποιείτε πολλοί θα του δώσω μια ευκαιρία.
> ...




 Γειά σου Ιωάννη,
 Για να απαντήσω στις ερωτήσεις σου,
1) ΟΧΙ. Αυτή η τεχνική δεν θα έχει κανένα αποτέλεσμα. Η σολντερίνη ΔΕΝ είναι καθαριστικό. Ισα - ισα που μπορεί να αφήσει κατάλοιπα στην μύτη του κολητηριού. (καρβουνιασμένη ρητήνη)

2) Χρησημοποιούμε μπρούτζινο βουρτσάκι γιατί είναι "μαλακό" υλικό και δεν γραντζουνάει την επικάλυψη τηε μύτης.
 Επίσης, η κόληση έχει την τάση να "κολάει" στον μπρούτζο και να μήν πιτσιλάει.

3) Το θερμικό σόκ είναι καλό για τις σοβαρές μύτες κολητηριων. Σταθεροποιεί την επικάλυψη της μύτης και παρατείνει τη ζωή της.
 ΑΛΛΑ, σε κακής ποιότητας κολητήρια, που δεν έχουν καλή επικάλυψη μύτης, δημιουργεί μικρο-ρωγμές στην μύτη και την καταστρέφει.
 Αν είδες το βίντεο που έβαλα σε προηγούμενο πόστ, οταν κάνουμε μια κόλληση, ΔΕΝ μεταφέρουμε απλά λιωμένο καλάι στις επαφές που κολάμε. Το καλάι ΑΝΤΙΔΡΑ με τον χαλκό στο σημείο της ένωσης σχηματίζωντας μια λεπτή στρώση κράματος. Το ΙΔΙΟ συμβαίνει και στην μύτη του κολητηριού. Αν η μύτη ΔΕΝ έχει καλή επικάλυψη, ΚΑΘΕ φορά που κάνουμε κόληση, ενα μικρό μέρος απο το καλάι αντιδρά με τον χαλκό της μύτης του κολητηριού. Ετσι η μύτη λίγο - λίγο τρώγετε. Τα καλής ποιότητας κολητήρια έχουν επικάλυψη που ΕΠΙΒΡΑΔΥΝΕΙ αυτήν την διαδικασία, αλλά ΔΕΝ την σταματά. Οσο περισσότερο προστατεύουμε την επικάλυψη, τοσο περισσότερο θα ζήσει η μύτη.

4) ΝΑΙ. ΜΕ ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΑ ΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΑ. ΤΟ ΚΟΛΗΤΗΡΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΨΥΧΕΤΕ ΠΑΝΤΑ. ΠΟΤΕ ΜΗΝ ΑΦΗΝΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΚΟΛΗΤΗΡΙ ΣΤΟΝ "ΑΕΡΑ".
 Οταν το κολητήρι δεν ψύχετε, η θερμοκρασία του μπορεί να ανέβει πολύ ψηλά. Εξαρτάτε βέβαια και απο την κατασκευή / ποιότητα του κολητηριού. Οταν το κολητήρι υπερθερμανθεί δημιουργούνται ΔΥΟ προβλήματα. Α) μειώνετε κατα πολύ η ζωή της αντίστασης γιατι δουλευει σε μεγαλύτερη θερμοκρασία απο την κανονική και Β) ΤΟ ΚΥΡΙΩΤΕΡΟ, όταν υπερθερμένετε το κολητήρι, συμβαίνει μια διαδικασία που ονομάζετε "Πυροσυσωμάτωση" κατα την οποία τα μόρια των διαφορετικώ μετάλων διαχέονται μεταξύ τους δημιουργώντας φθορά στα μέταλα. Σε αυτό το φαινόμενο οφείλετε το "μαυρισμα" στο μέταλο του κολητηριού, που μοιάζει σαν να "κάηκε" το νίκελ.
 Το πρόβλημα είναι πιο σοβαρό απο την απλή καταστροφή της όψης του κολητηριού. Ειδικά στην μύτη, που λόγω αυτού του φαινομένου, τα μόρια του μολύβδου εισχωρούν ΠΙΟ ΒΑΘΙΑ στο χαλκό της μύτης, με αποτέλεσμα να καταστρέφετε η μύτη ταχύτερα. Το φαινόμενο της "πυροσυσωμάτωσης" εμφανίζετε σε ΟΛΑ τα επικαλυμένα μέταλα που θερμένονται. Απλά, ψύχωντας το κολητήρι προσπαθούμε να περιορίσουμε κάπως αυτό το φαινόμενο και να παρατείνουμε την ζωή του κολητηριού.

----------

Hulk (21-10-12), 

ioanniskar (10-10-12), 

lepouras (11-10-12)

----------


## ioanniskar

Ευχαριστώ για άλλη μία φορά για τις απαντήσεις.
Παρέλαβα σήμερα το Antex XS25. ΤΗν πρώτη φορά διάβασα ότι πρέπει να περάσουμε την μύτη με καλάι.
Πρέπει να το αφήσουμε να κρυώσει μετά ή είναι έτοιμο για χρήση από περαστεί με κόλληση;

Σε φωτογραφίες που είχα δει οι μύτες είχαν μία σχισμή όπως για παράδειγμα αυτή ενώ η δική μου είναι συμπαγής σαν αυτή; Δεν πιστεύω να ναι "μαϊμού"...

Edit
Οι μύτες είναι διαφορετικές ανάλογα με  μοντέλο του κολλητηριού.
http://d.pr/i/ic8f

----------


## SV1JRT

Καλορίζικο Ιωάννη και καλές κολλήσεις.
 Ναι, την πρωτη φορα για καθε μύτη, θέλει "γάνωμα".
 Ζεσταίνεις το κολητήρι, λιώνεις καλαι στην μύτη του, το βουρτσίζεις να φύγει το περίσσευμα και είσαι έτοιμος.
 Φρόντισε το λιωμένο καλάι να καλύψει όλη την μυτη. (5 - 6 χιλιοστά απο την αρχή της μύτης, το κομματι της αρχής που έχει διαφορετική γυαλάδα απο την υπόλοιπη). Μετά το αφήνεις να κρυ΄ωσει και είναι πλέον έτοιμο για χρήση.

----------


## ioanniskar

Αφού το σκουπίζω με το υγρό σφουγγαράκι η μύτη γυαλίζει αλλά μόλις καθίσει λίγο γίνεται κάπως κίτρινη.
Αν την ξαναπεράσω από το σφουγγάρι γίνεται πάλι γυαλιστερή.
Το καλάι που χρησιμοποιώ είναι αυτό. Μήπως πρέπει να πάρω 60/40;
Πάντως αφού το έβγαλα από την πρίζα, το σκούπισα λίγο στο σφουγγαράκι, πέρασα λίγο κόλληση πάνω και αφού κρύωσε έμεινε γυαλιστερή η μύτη.

Αυτό το κίτρινο/μώβ χρώμα που πήρε το άνω μέρος της μύτης και το μαύρο αμέσως μετά την άκρη της είναι φυσιολογικό;

Σας έχω ζαλίσει με τις απορίες μου αλλά θέλω να μάθω πώς γίνεται η σωστή συντήρηση.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Αφού το σκουπίζω με το υγρό σφουγγαράκι η μύτη γυαλίζει αλλά μόλις καθίσει λίγο γίνεται κάπως κίτρινη.
> Αν την ξαναπεράσω από το σφουγγάρι γίνεται πάλι γυαλιστερή.
> Το καλάι που χρησιμοποιώ είναι αυτό. Μήπως πρέπει να πάρω 60/40;
> Πάντως αφού το έβγαλα από την πρίζα, το σκούπισα λίγο στο σφουγγαράκι, πέρασα λίγο κόλληση πάνω και αφού κρύωσε έμεινε γυαλιστερή η μύτη.
> 
> Αυτό το κίτρινο/μώβ χρώμα που πήρε το άνω μέρος της μύτης και το μαύρο αμέσως μετά την άκρη της είναι φυσιολογικό;
> 
> Σας έχω ζαλίσει με τις απορίες μου αλλά θέλω να μάθω πώς γίνεται η σωστή συντήρηση.




 Μιά χαρα είναι. Η μύτη γυαλίζει όταν την σκουπίζεις απο το θερμικό σόκ. Μετά απο λίγο, ξαναγίνετε κιτρινη / θαμπή γιατι η επιφάνεια της μύτης αρχίζει να οξειδώνετε. Είναι φυσιολογικά. Δεν χρειάζετε να σκουπίζει την μύτη συνέχεια. Απλά σκουπιζε την πρίν απο κάθε κόληση.
 Το σώμα του κολητηριού μαυρισε απο το φαινόμενο της πυροσυσωμάτωσης που λέγαμε παραπάνω.  Και αυτό είναι φυσιολογικό.
 Φρόντισε να το ψύχεις, για να μειωθεί η φθορά. Αν δεν έχεις βάση για το κολητήρι, πάρε μία οπωσδήποτε. Αυτές με το ελατήριο είναι μια χαρα. ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟ: Μην αρχίσεις να τρίβεις το κολητήρι με σύρματα και γυαλόχαρτα για να φύγει η μαυρίλα. Θα κάνεις μεγαλύτερη ζημιά.

----------

ioanniskar (11-10-12)

----------


## mtzag

εδω και καιρο εχω παρατησει το καλαι με μολυβδο χρησιμοποιω μονο pb free αν και ποιο ακριβο.

Εχω ομως ενα προβλημα οταν κολαω κατι και παω να το βγαλω απο το σημειο της κολησης η μυτη του κολητηριου περνει και το καλαι μαζι της.

Χρησιμοπουσα πιστολι κολητηρι 100w και τα πραγματα ειτανε καπως καλα (γιατι επιανε θερμοκρασιες σε 5'' και εκανα αστραπιαια την κολληση) σημερα πηγα να κολλησω με τυπου κατσαβιδι κολητηρι και βλαστημησα την ωρα και τη στιγμη
εμενε η κοληση στο κολητηρι εκανε ψυχρες κολησεις (παρολο που εβαζα flux).
Αυτο γινοτανε επειδη αυτο το κολητηρι ειτανε συνεχεια στην πριζα με αποτελεσμα να οξειδωνετε το καλαι στην μυτη οση ωρα δεν το χρησιμοποιουσα.

Τελος ειδα οτι με κολητηρι ειναι σχεδον αδυνατον να κανεις κολησεις της προκοπης σε smd εξαρτηματα με pb free καλαι.

Υπαρχει τροπος για επαγγελματικου τυπου κολληση σε smd εξαρτηματα με pb free καλαι ?
Τις εργοστασιακες πλακετες με αλοιφη καλαι και laser τις κολανε ?

----------


## nestoras

Το "pb free" καλάι λιώνει σε μεγαλύτερη θερμοκρασία από το απλό και αυτός είναι ο λόγος που δε μπορείς να κάνεις καλές κολλήσεις με αυτό. Θα πρέπει να ρυθμίσεις τη θερμοκρασία σου πιο ψηλά (καμιά 20αριά βαθμούς) αλλά ταυτόχρονα θα πρέπει να έχεις υπόψιν σου ότι θα πρέπει να κάνεις τις κολλήσεις σου πιο "γρήγορα" από ότι πριν για να αποφύγεις την καταστροφή των εξαρτημάτων!

----------


## johnnyb

> εδω και καιρο εχω παρατησει το καλαι με μολυβδο χρησιμοποιω μονο pb free αν και ποιο ακριβο.
> 
> Εχω ομως ενα προβλημα οταν κολαω κατι και παω να το βγαλω απο το σημειο της κολησης η μυτη του κολητηριου περνει και το καλαι μαζι της.
> 
> Χρησιμοπουσα πιστολι κολητηρι 100w και τα πραγματα ειτανε καπως καλα (γιατι επιανε θερμοκρασιες σε 5'' και εκανα αστραπιαια την κολληση) σημερα πηγα να κολλησω με τυπου κατσαβιδι κολητηρι και βλαστημησα την ωρα και τη στιγμη
> εμενε η κοληση στο κολητηρι εκανε ψυχρες κολησεις (παρολο που εβαζα flux).
> Αυτο γινοτανε επειδη αυτο το κολητηρι ειτανε συνεχεια στην πριζα με αποτελεσμα να οξειδωνετε το καλαι στην μυτη οση ωρα δεν το χρησιμοποιουσα.
> 
> Τελος ειδα οτι με κολητηρι ειναι σχεδον αδυνατον να κανεις κολησεις της προκοπης σε smd εξαρτηματα με pb free καλαι.
> ...



Δεν υπαρχει λογος να χρησιμοποιεί  κανείς  pb free (Η Αμερικη και η Κινα δε χρησιμοποιουν) .   Για να κανεις σωστες κολλησεις με pb free πρεπει να χρησιμοποιεις pb free low melting με ασημι που εναι ακομη ποιο ακριβο  και παλι θα κανεις σκληρες κολλησεις με μικρη μηχανικη αντοχη.

----------


## mtzag

laser κολητηρι υπαρχει και αν ποσο περιπου πιανει ?
Ειδα ενα βιντεο στο youtube με laser και εκανε φοβερες κολησεις ειτανε βεβαια πανω σε cnc 
τετοιο κολητηρι χεριου υπαρχει ?
Το οποιο να εχει 2 lasers ενα για στοχευση και το αλλο για λιωσιμο.

Το προβλημα το εντοπιζω με το pb free οχι στην θερμοκρασια γιατι του βαζω πολυ θερμοκρασια αλλα στο οτι
μενει πανω στην μυτη και οταν τραβας το κολητηρι παρασερνει και την κοληση μαζι και αφηνει γρεζι στο σημειο της κολησης

----------


## johnnyb

> laser κολητηρι υπαρχει και αν ποσο περιπου πιανει ?
> Ειδα ενα βιντεο στο youtube με laser και εκανε φοβερες κολησεις ειτανε βεβαια πανω σε cnc 
> τετοιο κολητηρι χεριου υπαρχει ?
> Το οποιο να εχει 2 lasers ενα για στοχευση και το αλλο για λιωσιμο.
> 
> Το προβλημα το εντοπιζω με το pb free οχι στην θερμοκρασια γιατι του βαζω πολυ θερμοκρασια αλλα στο οτι
> μενει πανω στην μυτη και οταν τραβας το κολητηρι παρασερνει και την κοληση μαζι και αφηνει γρεζι στο σημειο της κολησης



*T862 IRDA Infrared BGA SMD Soldering Rework Station 				* http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...highlight=t862

----------


## mtzag

τετοιο λεω http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnyB9btlhS8

αυτο κανει κολλησεις ακριβειας

----------


## SV1JRT

Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση (ούτε μία στο εκατομύριο) να κρατήσεις τέτοιο κολητήρι στην ΣΩΣΤΗ απόσταση καθε φορά για να κάνεις κολήσεις. Ακόμα και η απόκλιση 1-2 χιλιοστών είναι κρίσιμη. Γι αυτό έχουν βγεί τα κολητήρια θερμού αέρα, που δεν χρειάζεται ΤΟΣΗ μεγάλη ακρίβεια.
 Εξάλου, όταν ένα κολητήρι θερμού αέρα (Σοβαρής ποιότητας) κοστίζει κοντά στα 200 - 300 ευρώ, το κολητήρι laser ΠΟΣΟ θα ήσουν διατεθειμένος να το πληρώσεις ??? Δεν πιστευω να περίμενες να πάρεις τέτοιο κολητήρι με "κανα-κατοστάρικο" εεε ???

----------


## mtzag

εχω σκοπο να παρω ενα cnc router μικρο για να κανω τρυπες και χαραξη pcb οποτε λεω να του βαλω και laser για κολησεις ακριβειας.

Με δεδομενο οτι υπαρχουνε cnc για laser engraving που κανουνε 3k σκετο το laser για κολησεις δεν θα ειτανε μια καλη τιμη 300 ευρω ?
δεδομενου οτι δεν θελει τοση μεγαλη ισχυ για να λιωσεις το καλαι

----------


## ioanniskar

Γεια σας,
επιστρέφω μετά από λίγους μήνες αφού είχα ανοίξει αυτό το θέμα.
Μετά από τις παρατηρήσεις σας είχα καταλήξει στο Antex XS 25.
Μετά από κάποιες κολλήσεις, λίγες πλακέτες και κάποια βύσματα και καλώδια, θα ήθελα να μου πείτε αν έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα το κολλητήρι μου.
Έχει μαυρίσει αρκετά τόσο η μύτη όσο και το κυλινδρικό κομμάτι στο κολλητήρι που εφάπτεται η μύτη.
Παρακαλώ δείτε τις φωτογραφίες.

http://d.pr/i/Gupv
http://d.pr/i/j9S8
http://d.pr/i/XlRe

Πιστεύετε ότι κάνω κάτι λάθος και το κολλητήρι είναι σ αυτή την κατάσταση;
Η μύτη μπορεί να αντικατασταθεί με 7-8 Ευρώ. Μήπως όμως είναι ανώφελο μιας που έχει μαυρίσει και το κομμάτι στο κολλητήρι;
Πόσο χρόνο ζωής έχει ακόμη η μύτη και το κολλητήρι κρίνοντας από τις φωτογραφίες;
Να σημειώσω ότι οι κολλήσεις γίνονται μια χαρά προς το παρών. Χρησιμοποιώ σφουγγαράκι βρεγμένο πάντα.
Τι άλλο να προσέξω;

----------


## tasosmos

Μαυριζει και η μυτη και το κολλητηρι με την χρηση αλλα στις φωτο τουλαχιστον μου φαινεται να εχει παρει ασυνηθιστα για λιγες χρησεις.
 Μηπως χρησιμοποιεις σολντερινη ή καποιο "βαρβατο" flux; Φανταζομαι δεν εχεις λιωσει τπτ πλαστικα κτλ με αυτο...

Παντως γενικα το σημειο που μετραει ειναι το μπροστα κομματακι της μυτης που χρησιμοποιεις κατα την κολληση, αυτο φαινεται οκ οποτε δεν χρειαζεται αλλαγη η μυτη. Προσωπικα εχω antex με την ιδια μυτη εδω και 8+ χρονια και ειναι ακομα μια χαρα (με αρκετη χρηση).

----------


## ioanniskar

Δεν χρησιμοποιώ σολντερίνη. Μήπως έχει μέσα στο καλάι μου; Ειναι Weller Sn60Pb38Cu2.
Μπορεί αυτό να κάνει τη ζημιά; Τι καλάι χρησιμοποιείται εσείς;
Το δικό σου κολλητήρι είναι σε καλύτερη κατάσταση;

----------


## SV1JRT

> Δεν χρησιμοποιώ σολντερίνη. Μήπως έχει μέσα στο καλάι μου; Ειναι Weller Sn60Pb38Cu2.
> Μπορεί αυτό να κάνει τη ζημιά; Τι καλάι χρησιμοποιείται εσείς;
> Το δικό σου κολλητήρι είναι σε καλύτερη κατάσταση;





Η μύτη σου έχει μαυρίσει τόσο πολύ γιατι ΔΕΝ έχεις την σπιράλ βάση της ANTEX, η οποία ΨΥΧΕΙ το κολητήρι και δεν το αφήνει να υπερθερμένετε. Η μαυρίλα αυτή είναι χαρακτηριστική της υπερθερμανσης.
Δεν έχει να κάνει με την σολντερίνη και την κόληση.

----------


## ioanniskar

Το καταλαβαίνω ότι είναι θέμα υπερθέρμανσης.
Έχω μια βάση με ελατήριο. Δεν τη χρησιμοποιούσα από τη στιγμή που πήρα το κολλητήρι καθώς την αγόρασα αργότερα.
Το κολλητήρι το αφήνω κάπως έτσι στη βάση όταν δεν το χρησιμοποιώ:

Photo 2.jpeg

Μήπως θα έπρεπε να το αφήνω έτσι για να ακουμπά μεγαλύτερο μέρος του στο ελατήριο και να ψύχεται καλύτερα;

Photo 1.jpeg

Θα ήθελα να μου πείτε πάντως πόση ζημιά πιστεύετε ότι έχει γίνει στο κολλητήρι και στη μύτη;
Μετά από πόσο καιρό θα έπρεπε το Antex μου να είναι σ αυτή την κατάσταση; Λέτε να χρειαστώ σύντομα καινούριο;

----------


## SV1JRT

> Το καταλαβαίνω ότι είναι θέμα υπερθέρμανσης.
> Έχω μια βάση με ελατήριο. Δεν τη χρησιμοποιούσα από τη στιγμή που πήρα το κολλητήρι καθώς την αγόρασα αργότερα.
> Το κολλητήρι το αφήνω κάπως έτσι στη βάση όταν δεν το χρησιμοποιώ:
> 
> Photo 2.jpeg
> 
> Μήπως θα έπρεπε να το αφήνω έτσι για να ακουμπά μεγαλύτερο μέρος του στο ελατήριο και να ψύχεται καλύτερα;
> 
> Photo 1.jpeg
> ...




 Καλησπέρα Ιωάννη,
 Κατ' αρχήν, να σε καθησηχάσω. Ζημια στο κολητήρι σου ΔΕΝ έχει γίνει, πλήν της εμφανισιακής.
 Το κολητήρι σου είναι μια χαρά.

 Δευτερον, ο πιό σωστός τρόπος για την βάση είναι ο δευτερος. Το θερμαντικό στοιχείο του κολητηριού πρέπει να έρχετε σε επαφή με το σπιράλ οσο το δυνατόν περισσότερο για να ψύχετε σωστά.

Υ.Γ. Εχω 3 κολητήρια ANTEX μεταξύ τών άλλων. Ενα XS25 και δύο CS18. Και τα τρία τα έχω πάνω απο 5 -6 χρόνια. Μύτες έχω αλάξει αρκετές, αλλα το θερμαντικό στοιχείο είναι απλά κιτρινισμένο, γιατι ΟΛΑ τα κολητήρια μου τα έχω σε σπιράλ βάση.

----------


## tasosmos

Ισως να εχεις δικιο οσον αφορα την ψυξη που προσφερει η βαση αλλα δεν νομιζω οτι παιζει και τοσο ρολο... 
Αμα τους ενδιεφερε τοσο η απαγωγη θερμοτητας θα την εφτιαχναν απο αλουμινιο ή χαλκο και θα το πουλουσαν μονο σε πακετο.

Εγω παντως, επισης σε CS18, συνηθως δεν δινω κι ιδιαιτερη σημασια στη τοποθετηση στην βαση κτλ, το μονο που κανω ειναι να το σβηνω οταν δεν το χρησιμοποιω για μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα. Το εχω πανω απο 7-8 χρονια και διατηρειται σε ικανοποιητικη κατασταση ακομα κι η μυτη.


Τεσπα οπως και να εχει συμφωνω κι εγω οτι δεν επηρρεαζεται αμεσα η αποδοση του κολλητηριου απο το οτι μαυρισε και συμφωνα με αυτα που εχω δει στα δικα μου ουτε κι η ζωη του κολλητηριου-μυτης. Το μονο που θα πρεπει να ανησυχεις ειναι η ακρη της μυτης που χρησιμοποιεις ουσιαστικα για την κολληση.

----------


## ioanniskar

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις.
Θα πάρω μία εφεδρική μύτη να μου βρίσκεται και ελπίζω να συνεχίσει να δουλεύει καλά.

----------


## ikonsgr

Απ'ότι κατάλαβα το antex xs 25 είναι μία πολύ καλή και "all around" λύση. 
Εγώ κάνω αρκετές κολήσεις κυρίως σε ψιλά καλωδιάκια σε connectors καλωδίων ( Dsub, din, scart) αλλά και κάποια κυκλωματάκια που φτιάχνω σε μικρά pcb's.
Απ'οτι είδα η μύτη του antex είναι "πλακέ" και όχι στρογγυλή, το θέμα όμως είναι πόσο "λεπτή" είναι; Μπορείς να κάνεις "λεπτές" κολήσεις (π.χ. σε πίστες pcb με φάρδος 1mm και απόσταση 1-2mm) ή μήπως είναι λίγο μεγάλη γι'αυτό; 
Επίσης, βρήκα φτηνές βασούλες στο ebay με 5-6 euro. Λέτε είναι καλύτερα να πάρω* αυτή* ή *αυτή;*

----------


## mtzag

αυτη http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-Rectan...-/170941061573
υπαρχει και με 3 ευρω αλλα λεει οτι ειναι πλαστικο οπτικα βεβαια δειχνει ιδιο με αυτο που λεει metal.
Αγορασα και εγω 1 βαση που δεν ειχα τοσο καιρο...

----------


## kioan

> Επίσης, βρήκα φτηνές βασούλες στο ebay με 5-6 euro. Λέτε είναι καλύτερα να πάρω* αυτή* ή *αυτή;*



Αυτές που είναι σαν την πρώτη είναι κατά την άποψή μου καλύτερες επειδή και λόγω βάρους (ειδικά αν είναι μεταλλικές) είναι πιο σταθερές πάνω στον πάγκο.
Για παράδειγμα η Aoyue 2620 με έχει βολέψει πολύ.

----------


## ikonsgr

Τελικά πήρα σήμερα μία βάση με σπιραλ απο ιωαννίδη στην "Εξωφρενική τιμή" των 2euro! Είναι ακριβώς ίδια με *αυτήν* και έχει και σφουγγαράκι. Πάντως επειδή προσωπικά δεν είχα ποτέ βάση για το κολλητήρι, λίγο που το δούλεψα σήμερα, με τα συνεχή βάλε βγάλε στην θήκη σαν πιστολάς σε western αισθανόμουνα!  :Smile: 
Και για καλό κολλητήρι σκέφτομαι να "χτυπήσω" και εγώ ένα antex xs25. 
Για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται το antex xs25 υπάρχει από *αγγλία ebay* με 23euro σύνολο!Εχει βέβαια μπρίζα για αγγλία αλλα με μισό euro την αλλάζεις με μία δικιά μας και είσαι οκ.
Παρατήρησα επίσης, ότι υπάρχει και σε εκδοση με 18w (xs 18 ,η διαφορά είναι στη max θερμοκρασία που ανεβάζει; 
Σε ποιες περιπτωσεις είναι προτιμότερο το ένα από το άλλο;

----------

